# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  proxide's poetry

## proxide

Am I Dreaming, Am I Awake, or Am I Crazy?

Am I dreaming, am I awake, or am I crazy?
I'll never know, cause I'm sliding into the next part.
False awakening and drift back into my psyche.

Slowly got up and everything looked very hazy.
Took a double take at the time and watched it depart.
Am I dreaming, am I awake, or am I crazy?

Searched in the deepest tomb, where the mist made me drowsy.
spun around, and then the sky rips my body apart.
False awakening and drift back into my psyche.

I see myself as someone else and then I'm dizzy.
I'm the colorful painting in someone's surreal art.
Am I dreaming, am I awake, or am I crazy?

We morphed into a puddle and swam with the algae.
Then it was I who began the algae upstart.
False awakening and drift back into my psyche.

Does it benefit you that i'm trapped so easy?
It does not matter you can't even pierce my black heart.
Am I dreaming, am I awake, or am I crazy?
False awakening and drift back into my psyche.

----------


## proxide

i thought i'd use this poem first just because it's relative to the entire website, not because it's my best work.... it's not. but it is kinda cool.

----------


## proxide

Sun God

If the world were melting,
If your world were melting,
If my world were melting,
Would you freeze it?

To save everyone,
To save yourself,
To save me,
Would you freeze it?

Never the less, you sun god.
Your overwhelming fire suffocates the land.
Burn, burn, burning the land.

Will you save us from dying, just to die?
Will you turn off, just to freeze?
How will you turn off, will you die?

To burn yourself out, is that how it works?
Or will you explode to eat up the world?
Knowing you, sun god, you will silently stare,
Burn, burn, burning the land.

You will stare untill our eyes cannot see.
I know you.
You will eat up our world.
I know you.
Our world will melt.
I know you.

----------


## proxide

This is one of my favorite poems i've wrote. I wrote this during a time in my life where i was really questioning the existance of the christian god.

----------


## proxide

Life

It's 6 A.M. and you gotta go to school.
This is called majority rule.
You think you know your teachers are cruel.
But you got your friends and their pretty cool.

You graduate and it's time to start life.
Don't know what's commin, not ready for afterlife.
Start thinking carzy, like you wanna wife.
Think again, you'll stab her with a knife.

My friend it's time to find work.
Got one, you're now a store clerk.
This isn't what you wanted, you're going berserk.
Can't find a good job cause you're a jerk.

Life is downhill from here.
Life is now your biggest fear.
You wish this nightmare would just dissapear.
You say "Why couldn't I have been an engineer?"

You found a lucky break!
You own the nearest Steak and Shake!
You're happy, oh look! Your wedding cake!
Oh my friend what a mistake!

When things get good, they can get worse.
You loose your job in this verse.
You and your wife disperse.
You cry "Why did this reverse?"

Life is full of questions my friend!
This is something you can't comprehend.
You realize now that life is not pretend.
This is not even close to the end!

You're Bankrupt and confused.
You feel like you've been abused.
You thought she loved you, you've been used.
You and reality have just been fused.

You're on the verge of suicide.
You wish you could've just died!
Nothing feels good inside.
You wanna die right outside.

You've come to the conclusion,
You've got mental confusion.
This is not an optical illusion.
You end you life cause it's a delusion.

If there's something to take from this,
It's that life is like an oceanic abyss.
This may lead you to amiss,
That life can still be bliss.

----------


## proxide

This poem is about my older brother.

----------


## proxide

A Man of Science

Why am I here, was it an accident?
A spatial collection of dust and stone.
Or was it god? A figment of his own.
The man who man the earth in an instant.
From what we've been told the man is decent.
As of right now, all we know is unknown.
I don't like the idea of judgment.
I would rather die than to go atone.

We begin and end in nonexistance.
It is one of nature's truest of laws.
When dead it does not matter where we go.
Our bodies just turn back into substance.
And we become nonexistent because
that's how it began, way back at zero.

----------


## proxide

i believe that this one is pretty self explanitory.

----------


## proxide

Where did We Go?

The ocean pulled us from dry land.
We choked on the salty water.
Swallowed too much.
Well i'm not thirsty anymore.
I'm not the first but i'm not the last.

We all loved each other.
We all lost each other.
The ocean carried us in different directions.
Some of us are still drifting farther and farther away from the truth.

I drifted to new land.
The grass grows green,
But the forest is tansparent.
This isn't how I pictured it,
But it's working out.

I can't wait untill we find each other..

----------


## proxide

this poem is about how my old drugs habits were in a big way shaping my life and the person i was becoming. then moving away from all the things i used to know and love.

----------

